# conibears



## kvernum3

I have about 20 conibear traps and I have never used them before, what kind of animals can I trap with these and what is the best way to set them up and use em??


----------



## take EM' close

It depends on the sizes.....but you can trap anywhere from muskrats, mink, ****, beaver, bobcat, marten, etc....but more than likely you won't catch fox and coyote because they are too smart to be putting their head in a bucket or you can't get them high enough for a cotoe to put his head through.

A 110 conibear is mostly used for the muskrat, mink, etc. A 220 conibear is usually used for ****, marten, etc. And then your 330 conibears are your biggest ones and you can use them for bobcat (but it will probably only be a kitten) but they use them mostly for beaver.

I mostly trap ***** with a bucket trap. I take a bucket and cut 2 slits in the sides right across from eachother...then I get a conibear holder (not sure the exact name) but it has 2 prongs on both sides and you can stick them into the ground and they hold you conibear out away from you bucket. Then I just throw some cat food, dog food, tuna, about anything edible to a **** and then set the trap. I will usually hang some tin foil up in the air above the trap as an attractant. Works very well for me!

Hope this helped!


----------



## kvernum3

Ya the conibears i have are pretty small but i thinkthere big enough for *****, i will have to try and see what happens, so u cut holes in a bucket and set the conibears right in the bucket in front of the hole<< and so do u have a top on the bucket or what?


----------



## fishunt

110 wont be good... if u trap for **** and u have 220 and used cat litter bucket cut out the handle goes to bucket and make sure u measurer ur 220 and yes that will works with cat can food unless there is no house pet cats near area but u can used apple with black l.. candy cant spell it .. **** love it or fish oil or snack bar ... **** like about anything so if u want go for mustrat mink , black foot ferret used 110 but not for ****.. good luck


----------



## Quackkills9

sure you can use 110, Ive had luck with the 110 lately out around my cabin... but the 220 is better but you still can get some results with the 110, just my opinion.. have fun


----------



## Trapper62

110/120 - Mink, Muskrats
160 - Mink, ****
210/220 - ****, Beaver (220's for tight areas under water)
330 - Beaver, Bobcat (?)

The reason for the ?, North Dakota has strick laws on how and when conibears may be set, specifically on dry ground.

I do a few guys that can catch coyotes with them, but I have never tried it and it is in blind trail sets only.


----------



## Roughrider

I have had some luck with a 120 in a wooden (martin) box set for ****. Most who read this probably know, but for those who don't, the 120 has the same jaw width as the 110 but has two springs insead of one. I have missed a few but as long as the box is deep enough the racoon won't try and reach in but will go in head first. The pluse side is that they are much quicker to set than a leg hold and can be placed in a rock pile or an old building.


----------



## opossum14

i'm prety sure you can't catch ***** with 110's but you can probably use 220's in a bucket set.


----------



## Greenhunter

I catch ***** and possums regularly with my 220 conibears and bucket sets. A 220 conibear will be about 7 1/2 inches square. 110's will be about 4 inches square. 330's are 10 inches square.

The 220 covers the opening of the 5 gallon bucket very well. 110 will be too small, and a 330 is too big. In Indiana the 330 can only be used in the water, not on dry land.


----------



## price403

I caught a **** in a 110 that I had set for muskrat (pocket set). He was still alive, and would have took off with my trap if I hadn't staked it good in case of high water. It wasn't a very big ****. I guess he liked apples... Anyway, 110s aren't usually big enough for *****, but 160s and 220s are perfect. Also try to get buckets from a bakery that had pie filling inside them or smear a little rasberry jam in the bottom. Works great.


----------

